# Anything around Hornsby?



## Bribie G (4/7/14)

I'll be staying near Hornsby for a few days, any craft beer ventured that far North as yet?


----------



## jimi (4/7/14)

I used to live in normanhurst (nearby), if you're up for something unique you could check out 'happy goblin' which may well be Australia's most micro micro. I never got around to doing it, but you can apparently call into the brewery and get a 2 or 5 ltr growler of their fresh beer.


----------



## Bribie G (4/7/14)

Might check that out... I also read that the Hornsby RSL has a range of boutique and craft beers on tap. Who knows they may also have a grab a granny night


----------



## Fat Bastard (5/7/14)

I drove pat the Blue Gum at Waitara (part of the infamous Hornsby Triangle) and they had a banner out the front proudly proclaiming a huge range if craft beers now on tap. As an old Hornsby local, this probably means Squires, Fat Yak and Thooeys Old.


----------



## Bribie G (5/7/14)

Wot no Lashes?


----------



## Bribie G (5/7/14)

According to their Website It's as ideal spot to relax with a glass of wine. Not looking too promising. Near station might pop in.


----------



## Airgead (7/7/14)

Best craft beer in Hornsby is to be found in my backyard...

Not exactly craft beer central. As someone pointed out, in Hornsby, craft beer usually means squires or old.


----------



## browndog (7/7/14)

Fat Bastard said:


> I drove pat the Blue Gum at Waitara (part of the infamous Hornsby Triangle) and they had a banner out the front proudly proclaiming a huge range if craft beers now on tap. As an old Hornsby local, this probably means Squires, Fat Yak and Thooeys Old.


As a young bloke I used to see all the Sydney pub bands at the Blue Gum every Friday night...... those were the days.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Airgead (7/7/14)

Last time I was in there it was all pokies. I think its a "sports bar" now. All blaring TVs. No live music any more. Sad.


----------



## Bribie G (13/7/14)

Fat Bastard said:


> I drove pat the Blue Gum at Waitara (part of the infamous Hornsby Triangle) and they had a banner out the front proudly proclaiming a huge range if craft beers now on tap. As an old Hornsby local, this probably means Squires, Fat Yak and Thooeys Old.


Sitting there now with beerbuddy sinking a Vale IPA then a 3 Sheets. They Have 4 pines Kolsch, a couple of Endeavour Growers, plus 3 or 4 more that I can't spot from here.

RSL turned out to be Squires and Cooper but the Hop Thief was good.

Wow this Vale is nice.


----------



## Airgead (13/7/14)

What's a whole lot better than it was last time I was there. Might almost be worth going back.


----------



## bricho (21/7/14)

Yeah i stop past Blue Gum a bit, there's a set of taps just for craft beer now, the paddle with 5 200ml glasses is not bad, log fire, plus good food.


----------



## Bribie G (21/7/14)

Photo is a bit reflective as the flyer is in a glassed frame. Didn't get round to the paddle as I was driving and could only have a couple. They keep and serve the brews well. Recommend.


----------

